

Robots evolve to deceive one another - bnmrrs
http://scienceblogs.com/notrocketscience/2009/08/robots_evolve_to_deceive_one_another.php?utm_source=selectfeed&utm_medium=rsslearn-lie-hide-resources-each-other

======
jwecker
I can only assume that by now they're deceiving us as well...

